# London Colour Photos - 1960s



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2011)

As a spin-off from this here thread (which some people will not look at since it's New York)

Some pictures of 1960s London from the Charles W Cushman collection



Barbican, 1960 -







Berwick Street, 1961






Pool of London, 1965






This search will just get London, but there's about 14,500 pictures to browse through...


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 14, 2011)

This one labelled lambeth palace from westminster bridge had me puzzled until I looked at street view. Its all trees now.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2011)

Covent garden market


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 14, 2011)

19sixtysix said:


> This one labelled lambeth palace from westminster bridge had me puzzled until I looked at street view. Its all trees now.



Except it's not Lambeth Palace - it's part of St Thomas' Hospital. The two blocks on the left are now gone (replaced I think with the North Wing block). Here's a similar aerial view today.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 14, 2011)

this is a nice shot


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2011)

RoyReed said:


> Except it's not Lambeth Palace - it's part of St Thomas' Hospital. The two blocks on the left are now gone (replaced I think with the North Wing block). Here's a similar aerial view today.
> 
> View attachment 13407



Crokey...imagine trying to get planning permission to do that today...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 25, 2011)

Where's all the tall buildings gone?


----------

